# Wie am besten neue Spiele kaufen?



## Leandra86 (26. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute,

Ich würde gerne wissen wie man künftigerweise bej neuen und guten Spielen weniger bezahlen muss?
Ich spiele meistens notgedrungen über steam, geht ja bei vielen Spielen schon nicht anders.
Dabei würde ich aber auch gern die Version des Spieles gerne auch mal uncut spielen.
Frage, wie geht man da am besten vor. Einen legalen Key zu kaufen ist für mich selbstverständlich.
Kennt ihr wirklich gute Shops?
Kann ich im Ausland einen Key kaufen oder bei einem Shop eben um ein Uncut Spiel betreiben zu können?
Was muss ich dann tun bevor ich das jeweilge Spiel dann herunterlade und aktiviere?
Ich habe beim neuen Wolfenstein Spiel gelesen das es einen ip Check geben soll?


----------



## target2804 (26. Mai 2014)

Kauf bei MMOGA. Am Besten noch über ihren ebay shop, da sind die keys nochmal günstiger als auf deren Page selbst.


----------



## yingtao (26. Mai 2014)

Uncut Spiele und ausländische Keys kommt es darauf an welches Spiel es ist. Man kann irgendwie in der Steam Datenbank nachgucken welche Versionen es von einem Spiel gibt und in welchen Ländern man welche Version aktivieren kann. Einige Spiele kann man einfach so aktivieren und hat dann die uncut Version und andere kann man nur im Ausland aktivieren wie z.B. das neue Wolfenstein. Man kann das ganze natürlich umgehen indem man über nen Proxyserver geht, aber das verletzt dann die AGB was unterschiedliche Auswirkungen haben kann. Über komplett gebannte Accounts ließt man zwar nichts aber gibt laut Foren Fälle wo die uncut Version gegen die cut Version getauscht wurde (Left 4 Dead z.B.) oder wo die Spiele die man über nen Proxy aktiviert hat nur in der Spieleliste erscheinen wenn man wieder über den Proxy sich bei bei Steam einloggt.


----------



## MuhOo (26. Mai 2014)

Ich kann kinguin auch empfehlen, die erstellen teilweise gute Übersichten über verschiedene Keyhändler, dazu gibts nen kleines Rabattsystem.

@Über mir, bei mir ist das gegenteil passiert aus meinem geschnittenen Tf2, L4D1+2 sind irgendwann mal Uncutversionen geworden aber ich hab keine Ahnung wieso, von einem Tag zum anderen war es einfach so.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. Mai 2014)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich von MMOGA und den meisten Key-Shops abraten. Die meisten sitzen in Honkong und prellen die Spielehersteller sehr massiv (Die "kaufen" in Massen Retailboxen und fotografieren die Keys ab - ein Kumpel hatte schon mal ein Key gekauft, der schon verwendet wurde). Wenn man diese Machenschaften fördert braucht man sich über unfertige Spiele und DLC-Wahnsinn nicht wundern. Uncut Spiele kannst du auch aus Österreich oder der Schweiz importieren.

Woher kommt immer dieses "alles muss billig sein" denken. Arbeitet ihr auch für einen Hungerlohn?


----------



## Pillax (26. Mai 2014)

bisher bei MMOGA nur gute erfahrungen gemacht, die keys waren wirklich in ca. 15minuten nach zahlungseingang da. konnte alles problemlos aktivieren. Planetkeys soll auch sehrgut sein, aber nicht so günstig. MMOGA hat dafür nich so die riesen auswahl.


----------



## Contor (26. Mai 2014)

ich kaufe immer bei g2play.net
super Store schnelle Lieferung(Paypal)


----------



## cultraider (26. Mai 2014)

CD-Key kaufen und PC Game Download Preise vergleichen <--- gute vergleichsseite...

btw. ich habe bisher super erfahrungen mit fast2play, g2play und randyrun gemacht


----------



## BadSanta92 (26. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir vor ca. einer Woche ein Key bei MMOGA gekauft, diesen habe ich auch direkt bekommen. Jedoch war er leider bereits von jemand andern in Benutzung. Im Endeffekt habe ich über Paypal mein Geld zurück geholt, da sie nicht in der Lage waren mir einen neuen zukommen zulassen.


Ansonsten war ich auch immer zufrieden.


----------



## nitram1988 (6. Juni 2014)

also ich kann auch noch ein wörtchen mit reden hehe  ich nutze oft die seite CDKeyWelt.de | Key, GameCard und Pre-paid kaufen 24/7 hier bekommt man die keys echt recht schnell  würde sagen in ca. 5 min. mit dem support bin auch zufrieden, die antworten recht schnell und preise sind auch gut. musst dir einfach selbst ne meinung machen


----------



## target2804 (6. Juni 2014)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich von MMOGA und den meisten Key-Shops abraten. Die meisten sitzen in Honkong und prellen die Spielehersteller sehr massiv (Die "kaufen" in Massen Retailboxen und fotografieren die Keys ab - ein Kumpel hatte schon mal ein Key gekauft, der schon verwendet wurde). Wenn man diese Machenschaften fördert braucht man sich über unfertige Spiele und DLC-Wahnsinn nicht wundern. Uncut Spiele kannst du auch aus Österreich oder der Schweiz importieren.
> 
> Woher kommt immer dieses "alles muss billig sein" denken. Arbeitet ihr auch für einen Hungerlohn?




kaufst du bei amazon? lässt du dir Pakete mit DHL senden? Denk drüber nach bevor du wegen CD-Keys den Moralapostel spielst.


----------



## Tazmal27 (6. Juni 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> kaufst du bei amazon? lässt du dir Pakete mit DHL senden? Denk drüber nach bevor du wegen CD-Keys den Moralapostel spielst.


 
dazu sollte man ein bisschen hintergrundwissen haben um solche kommentare rauszuhauen. Denn so stimmt das nicht, auch dort gibt es wie überall diverse Unterschiede.


----------



## Dee7734 (10. Juli 2014)

Keys: Amazon.com haben recht gute Angebote ansonsten Direkt bei Steam / Origin

Retail: Zavvi / the Hut: Müsst nur aufpassen, manchmal wird von den Kanalinseln versandt. Shop4de.com 

Media Markt / Saturn / Amazon.de (nur bei unzensierten Releases die nicht überteuert sind),


----------



## Marule (16. Juli 2014)

Mir reicht Steam aus...da gibts ja fast jede Woche angebote, und da ist immer mal was gutes für einen dabei.


----------



## Riddler_ (17. Juli 2014)

Ich habe zwar noch nicht oft bei mmoga bestellt, aber wenn lief alles glatt. Bestellt, via paypal bezahlt und max 15min später war der gewünschte Key da.


----------



## trigger831 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich schaue einfach,  wo es die günstigsten Steam Keys gibt und kaufe sie dann auch da. Gab noch nirgends Probleme. Und ich mache das schon 5 Jahre.


----------



## IGladiatorX (20. Juli 2014)

Dee7734 schrieb:


> Keys: Amazon.com haben recht gute Angebote ansonsten Direkt bei Steam / Origin
> 
> Retail: Zavvi / the Hut: Müsst nur aufpassen, manchmal wird von den Kanalinseln versandt. Shop4de.com
> 
> Media Markt / Saturn / Amazon.de (nur bei unzensierten Releases die nicht überteuert sind),



Wann weiß ich denn ob ein Produkt von zavvi oder the Hut von den Kanalinseln versendet wird oder nicht?


----------



## Riddler_ (20. Juli 2014)

Ist das nicht egal, ob die von den Kanalinseln kommen oder nicht? Man muss doch nur drauf achten das man nicht über 26,irgendwas € kommt? Wegen den zoll gebühren?


----------



## IGladiatorX (20. Juli 2014)

Riddler_ schrieb:


> Ist das nicht egal, ob die von den Kanalinseln kommen oder nicht? Man muss doch nur drauf achten das man nicht über 26,irgendwas € kommt? Wegen den zoll gebühren?



Wenn es aus GB kommt ist es egal. EU und so.


----------



## Shona (20. Juli 2014)

Riddler_ schrieb:


> Ist das nicht egal, ob die von den Kanalinseln kommen oder nicht? Man muss doch nur drauf achten das man nicht über 26,irgendwas € kommt? Wegen den zoll gebühren?


Es ist egal und Zollgebühren fallen innerhalb der EU nicht an  -> Zoll online - Sendungen innerhalb der EU
Außerdem versendet Zavvi/The Hut maximal 2 Spiele in einem "Packet" da sie es so als normale Postsendung/Buchsendung verschicken können und das ist auch der Grund warum es bis zu 20 Tage dauern kann bis es ankommt. 

Bestelle dort seit über 4 Jahren meine Spiele vor und kann es auch nur weiterempfehlen, da der günstige Preis (max. 34-36€ das ich bis dato bezahlt habe) die Lieferzeit für mich uninteressant machen.
Da kann nichtmal Amazon Uk mithalten, alleine schon wegen den hohen Versandkosten ist es für mich gestorben.


----------



## IGladiatorX (20. Juli 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Es ist egal und Zollgebühren fallen innerhalb der EU nicht an  -> Zoll online - Sendungen innerhalb der EU
> Außerdem versendet Zavvi/The Hut maximal 2 Spiele in einem "Packet" da sie es so als normale Postsendung/Buchsendung verschicken können und das ist auch der Grund warum es bis zu 20 Tage dauern kann bis es ankommt.
> 
> Bestelle dort seit über 4 Jahren meine Spiele vor und kann es auch nur weiterempfehlen, da der günstige Preis (max. 34-36€ das ich bis dato bezahlt habe) die Lieferzeit für mich uninteressant machen.
> Da kann nichtmal Amazon Uk mithalten, alleine schon wegen den hohen Versandkosten ist es für mich gestorben.



Aber ist nicht so das zavvi von den Kanalinseln verschickt und deshalb alles mit einem Wert über ~18€ verzollt wird mit 5%?? Habe das nur noch so aus nem anderen Forum in erinnerung.


----------

